# 10 reasons why I can't live in an HOA neighborhood



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

10) I stack construction materials in my driveway.
9) I like being known as "that guy".
8) Props appear on my front lawn ( which I always gladly accept).
7) I use leaves as props. The more in my yard the better.
6) I won't go to a committee with plans on what I'm gonna do to the outside of my house
5)I like the color black ALOT
4)I expect my Halloween decoration to stay up for more than a week.
3)I like cages in my front yard.
2) I have odd figures hanging around in my front yard.
1)If I'm not putting props in place by mid September, there is something wrong.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

- I refuse to move the refrigerator and sofa from my front porch.

- I like parking the hearse on the driveway.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

We've been in hot water with our township on several occasions, usually because of hubby's constuction materials. We're certainly known as "those guys". Great list, I can relate!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

You forgot...
Having to not pay dues
Having not to worry about getting "approved" for any home plans
Have as many vehicles as you want
Be able to work on your vehicles 
No opportunity for neighbors to fill their boring existence by calling the neighborhood cops on you....


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

The last one about the neighborhood cops... yeah, one of the reasons I hate neighbors. There's always one nosy one who wants to stir up troubles. In D&D we call those kinds of people "Rules Lawyers" because they always have their nose stuck in the rulebooks... not for the sake of the game, but to call rule breakage on other players.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

"Abner! AAAAAbner! Jack Reaper is running around naked and howling at the moon again! Abner!"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG! I LIVE NEXT DOOR to a "Rules Lawyer" who doesnt let anything go by without some Helpful Advice to us. There is no HOA here...I live next to suburbia in a *city*, fer crine out loud.
Seeing a truck dump fresh gravel onto our driveway (to make it look neat) he comes over and sez, "Ya KNOW...you're not supposed to have gravel driveways anymore in the city. The Council outlawed it. So if somebody calls on it - not that *I'm* gonna call er nuthin- you can't say you didn't know about it". AAaarrgghhhhhh!! Shut up! Go have a beer! He came over during a cookout a few weeks ago & told us about the fire codes for outdoor fires...that we HAD TO have a cooking utensil nearby or it was an illegal fire (we were roasting weinies on sticks at the time). Why do people think it's any of their place to say stuff like this??
TAKE YOUR MEDS> GO HAVE A DRINK> BUGGER OFF!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

...having neighbors who dont bother mowing thier lawns until they are three feet high, who have garbage all over thier yards, who try to breed goats and/or chickens on the property, who paint thier homes bright pink with purple shutters, who drag the property values down into the gutter. I am a fan of the HOAs. I am all for freedom of expression, and I dont expect my neighbors to maintain thier property at the same level that I maintain mine, but at least I like them to look decent. My HOA loves my decorations, they have never complained, unless you count the time they asked why I waited so long to put them up. My dues of 25 bucks a month cover useless stuff like snow and trash removal and having the considerable public space mowed and landscaped. I dont really see it as much of an imposition.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

^ What he said!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The main reason I can't live in a HOA neighborhood is I can't afford the house. Pretty simple.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

just a quick Q whats a hoa ? lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A Home Owners Association. They set the rules in certain neighborhoods and everyone living there has to follow them.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Pronounced "HO-ahhhh". 

As in: "I pay my HO-ahhh every month to take care of things around the neighboorhod."


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> OMG! I LIVE NEXT DOOR to a "Rules Lawyer" who doesnt let anything go by without some Helpful Advice to us. There is no HOA here...I live next to suburbia in a *city*, fer crine out loud.
> Seeing a truck dump fresh gravel onto our driveway (to make it look neat) he comes over and sez, "Ya KNOW...you're not supposed to have gravel driveways anymore in the city. The Council outlawed it. So if somebody calls on it - not that *I'm* gonna call er nuthin- you can't say you didn't know about it". AAaarrgghhhhhh!! Shut up! Go have a beer! He came over during a cookout a few weeks ago & told us about the fire codes for outdoor fires...that we HAD TO have a cooking utensil nearby or it was an illegal fire (we were roasting weinies on sticks at the time). Why do people think it's any of their place to say stuff like this??
> TAKE YOUR MEDS> GO HAVE A DRINK> BUGGER OFF!


My parents don't live in an HOA neighborhood, but there are still some rules for living there. Like if you have a structure on property, it has to be okayed by someone, and then it has to be the same color as the house. And also quiet time is between 10 pm and 6 am, and you are responsible for noisy dogs. I guess it's basic, standard stuff. Anyway, we had a dog. We knew trouble was a brewin the moment we moved in when Mrs. Nosey came over the day we were moving in and said "I see you have a dog. It can't bark before 6 am or you'll get in trouble." Needless to say, she aparently woke up at 5 am every day and peered at our dog, waiting for her to bark. My dad caught her looking out the kitchen window staring at the doig with a phone in hand. So we moved the dog run to the toher side of the house to the cool neighbor who didn't care so long as it wasn't constant and a nuissance (our dog was pretty quiet... she was a big softy hehe). Then we built a play house for my sister, and there was nosey again, watching us like a hawk over the fence. After the playhouse go inspected, we painted it. She still called us in because it didn't have the same kind of siding as our house (the playhouse was made of plywood). Whomever she called laughed at her.

I forgot to mow the lawn one saturday morning and she called in early Sunday to report the grass being over-grown and unsightly. Not knowing this, I got up and mowed the lawn and went back to bed. I was awakened by the pounding on at the door. She got a fine for wasting someone's time with ridiculous calls and wanted us to pay it because "that good fer nuthin boy hurried and mowed the lawn so you wouldn't get in trouble." My mom was standing there flabbergasted and before she could say anything I walked upstairs to the door and shut it in Granny Know-nothing's face.

My mom put up a pumpkin leaf bag for Halloween one year. The wind blew it into her yard. I went and got it before the old bitty saw, and the bag ripped open, spilling leaves everywhere. I then raked up all of our leaves, then raked her entire yard and even pulled some loose weeds that had sprung up late in the autumn. She called the police on me because she thought I was defacing her property. THEN... when she found out I was only raking the yard and pulling weeds, she didn't say thank you, only "Oh. Well next time you should ask me first." I tagged her house with red spray paint. I drew a giant penis on her front door... don't you judge me. I was a stupid teenager in highschool. All teenagers are retarded and make immoral choices at some point. Cops never did find out who dunnit... I doubt they really cared.


----------

